# Fixing a bad spackling job



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Has the wall been painted or just exposed joint compound?
Moisture can soften exposed joint compound just be careful to not soak the paper. The paper can get wet but don't scrub it. Test a small area. Even if it does not remove a lot of mud it should at least reduce any sanding needed.

I hate sanding as it is a substitute for not doing the job correctly. But correcting an existing bad job it might be necessary.

Pictures?

Bud


----------



## al5861a (Feb 6, 2019)

It hasn't been painted yet, so it's just the exposed joint compound. I'll try to get pics tonight. Thanks for the help.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

My pet peeve from DIYers. 
Sometimes holes will leave a little raised edge around the perimeter that sticks up (from pulling out a nail, screw, or plastic anchor and raising the paper). Someone just fills the hole or slathers "spackle" which still leaves the hole's ridge or now a plateau from the putty knife. In that case it's easier to start over by punching/digging in the hole with a phillips screwdriver or scrape/cut off the plateau and eliminate any ridges. Then do it right with feathered joint compound and if you're not a good artist then screened sandpaper (not wood/metal sandpaper).


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I agree that the fix is more likely adding more joint compound than just sanding. Additionally, while people will sometimes use the word 'spackle' when joint compound was actually what was called for or used, I think in your case it might actually be spackle and a wet knife is unlikely to give you a good result with that.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

In my humble opinion, this is the best invention of all time:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hyde-Dust-Free-Drywall-Hand-Sander-Kit-with-6-Foot-Hose-09165/100659771

It is good for sanding drywall mud, but I also use this on every wall I am going to paint. The sanding screen will take off bumps in the walls and even paint drips with the proper grit screen.

Very fast and virtually dust free. 

I use a "block sanding" method that body shops use to get smooth finishes.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd first see if sanding gets suitable results, if it doesn't mud over the existing spots. The odds are the repairs will need a little texture. Even slick finished walls have roller stipple that will make the repairs stand out. I normally thin down joint compound and roll or pat it on the patches to mimic the roller stipple.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

If @ZTMAN's Hyde tool is the best drywall tool ever invented, then these have to be a close second. The 3M Sanding sponges are great for just this purpose. There are different grits, but FINE is what you may need unless those ridges are really high. The thing about drywall repairs is that you need to "feel" the area as you are sanding it to get a better idea of how much you need to remove to make it flush and even with the area around it.


----------

